# Not for the Feinthearted



## a1Jim

Hey Roger
Good review interesting worth trying.


----------



## JohnGray

Good find Roger…..and I know about those SS Checks.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Roger,
A most genuine thanks for an informative, entertaining, well written submission. There's nothing quite like the savvy experience of a real world LumberJock no matter how many or few tools they may have.

I'm new here to this site and boards and can't believe my number of posts already double my number of days. That has to be the wonderful inspiration from the people here.

Your review forced me to go back and search for your previous posts. One can only conclude we need and could all benefit from additional postings.

I was at a retailer's tool sale/show many moons ago when I first saw the Fein. The heft and feel in the hand was impressive. So was the price.

The Rockwell brand has eluded us on the east coast; at least here in New Jersey where we have seen niether hide nor hare of the brand. Someone fill us in. Although we read positive reviews.

We once tried vacationing at HF but somehow they just couldn't come to terms with my beach umbrella and bags of play sand.

The only somewhat negative thing (although it could be more than just somewhat negative) we've read about HF's tool is excessive vibration. But, you say smooth.

Now where are those HF discount coupons I had?


----------



## waxman

Thanks for the review. I have had my eye on the Fein but for occasional use this could be the ticket. Thanks!


----------



## roman

"Fein"

I bought one several years ago and it paid for itself in about 10 minutes of the first minutes of its life…................and that a "miracle"..........

It has consistantly paid for itself again and again, within ten minutes of pushing the "on" button for when I use it, which isnt very often,............................. it pays its dues….............every time….....which really means its a rare tool that consistantly gives me a lifestle I thought I couldnt afford?

any good tool, in the right hands, makes money, but the "Fein"...........is extrodinary in the right hands.

5 stars and a "must have" tool


----------



## SST

Thanks for the review. I do get a few things at HF, usually those tools that I only use very occasionally because I can't justify spending a bunch in those cases. I must say that I've been satisfied. In a rare instance where the tool was truly crappy, they refunded my money. While I don't disagree with getting the high end version, because who doesn't love great tools, I'd probably go the way you did in this case. Good luck with it. -SST


----------



## davidroberts

Thanks for the good review. I saw the Fein on an infomercial and when they showed th price I about bit my tongue off. I was with the family on July 4th and the wife wanted to stop by HF (no really it's true) to buy something for the dogs. Anyways, I passed by the display and took a look. I want one mainly to sand in tight crevasses for refinishing a bedroom set. I've never bought a HF power tool, but the cashier 30 day money back no questions ask. I also want to buy a ROS for rusted nasty looking cast iron on a jointer I'm redoing. With all the WD-40 I'd use, I would consider it a disposable sander.


----------



## davidroberts

And by the way at $19.99, you sir get the YOU SUCK award. I'm happy for your gloat (haha).


----------



## boboswin

I own a Fein Multi and love and recommend it.
When you are just starting out and need a "critical mass" of tools just to get a feel for the craft or get a small job done then the Harbor freight will probably get you by,
I would recommend you get one of those rather than do without anything.

It will doubless give you back 20 bucks or more in decent service but don't be disappointed when it quits .

Just move on.

Bob


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for all the comments guys. I too would love to own a Fein - it's the Rolls Royce, but I have to make do with a bicycle. I don't own any other HF power tools and I don't project any time in my lifetime that I can save $400 for the very best tool for which I can only see ocassional usage.
The HF tool was a steal for under 20 bucks and I was very surprised when it worked as well as it did. I probably would never have purchased this tool because of the bad press HF power tools have, I would have not got anything, but I was willing to risk my $20 to try it. If it quits after 1, 2 or 3 years I'll be out $20 - geez by then that's what a gallon of gas will cost! 
Maybe then the Fein will be on the medicare list and I'll be able to get one - that would definately Stimulate me!!

== An eyeball to eyebal confrontation with a blind person is a waste of time!


----------



## MyGrowthRings

Excellent review Roger! 
While spending some time with a Fein rep a few months back he mentioned that their patents had expired and that explained why they had recently introduced a new and improved model. He went on to explain that this was why so many clones had hit the market. He mentioned Rockwell, Skill, and then he mentioned HF. This caught my attention as he was surprised that their tool was such a decent value. I decided then and there that I would keep en eye out for the inevitable 33% off sale flier. My wait was short because earlier this week I noticed the $29 coupon in the Aug 2009 issue of Popular Mechanics! The coupon is good for several months, and is redeemable for up to 2 tools, so not being content with waiting a moment longer I grabbed two at lunch this afternoon. (My dad's B-day is July 30th.) I've had a chance to play with mine this evening and I have to say that I am very impressed! I was prepared for vibration; but it's very smooth. I used the flat saw to cut the plywood bottom out of a maple drawer that was laying around the shop, and I was left thinking: "Dang, this could have come in handy 1000 times over the years." Is it as good as the Fein? Nope, but I wasn't about to buy a Fein. Is it worth $30? Sure looks like it! Scott


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Hi Roger hope all is well.

Dovetail nice thoughtful idea for dad.

Made a quick stop at the HF in Saddle Brook, NJ yesterday. I was there for some Evapo-Rust. Walked up and down the aisles, no luck. Thought I'd strike out again like the AutoZone stores I had visited; one thought they had it but couldn't find it, another never heard of it. Next time I think I'll make copies off the 'net, many people are "visual." 
At HF I surrendered-my lovely wife's right, men never stop and ask directions on the road and think they know where everything is in any store. A staffer took me immedistely to my Evapo. No wonder, the jugs were pushed to a back shelf with their non-label sides showing. Grabbed a gal. at $19.95 and presented a 10% discount coupon. Can't wait to drown some vintage Stanley planes in the promising rust attacker. 
This HF would seem braced for a run on their version of the multifunction power tool. A prominent display of some three dozen boxes screamed 'take me, what are you waiting for?' 
Will return another day and maybe buy two and surprise my son with one.

Regards to all,
Peter


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys,
Dovetail - You solved the riddle of why this tool is being "pushed" by HF, Fein's patent is out!
I have used this tool several times and much the same as you thought this is a handy little tool when you need something like it and it does seem to work well, beyond my expectations. It does seem to me that brand name tools are now being made in China and costing more where HF tools also made in China are enjoying a quality increase but remain at bargain prices. I am not advocating not purchasing brand tools but suggesting if the tool has only occassional use then also include HF in you consideration. I am a great fan of Grizzly tools, all work as advertised and the customer service is fantastic. HF customer service is good too, you take the tool back, exhange it, get a refund with no questions asked and they are not particular if you have a receipt or not.
As I have said before, I don't usually purchase power tools from HF, but I do purchase consumables and some accessories including these:
38183-0VDA * $4.95 *24" Aluminum Bar Clamp 
92490-0VDA *$7.95* 58-1/4" Aluminum F-Style Bar Clamp 
Go to HF web site and enter the first 5 digits of the part number to view, look at the price I paid! My glue-ups don't care what brand of clamp I use, and these are good.
Another thing you should be aware of: If you receive a HF catalog in your mail with sale prices then you can go to your local HF with the catalog and they will match the price.

The HF multitool is a bargain for occassional use and I am very pleased with mine. I am glad some of you have found the same.

Have a wonderful day,
Regards, Roger


----------



## Boyd

I know this thread is really old, but it came up on a Google search for "Multifunction Power Tool" and I thought I'd add my 2 cents to it.

For even better deals at HF go to their web site click the box that says "Sign up now for discounts, coupons and specials". I did that a couple years ago and I get email specials twice a week from them with what are probably loss leader sales from 20% to 60% off certain items plus coupons for % off anything. Keep watching because there are new items all the time.

Today's coupon was for this tool. It's got a different number now 67256 but the picture looks identical. It's $34.99 with coupon.

I have bought a few HF power tools and lots of non-power tools and even though I'm sure they aren't the quality of name brands I have had good luck other than one instance. I found out the charger for the cordless drill/flashlight set doesn't auto-shutoff and ended up killing my new spare battery after when I left it plugged in a couple months. They wouldn't take a return due to the 30 day policy. Still, since I'm an occasional tool user I'm very happy overall and glad I ran across HF.


----------



## Hooligan__j

Thanks for the review, and helping me to make up my mind about buying one. 
I wanted a multi function tool, and like you could not afford the higher priced models.
After buying this one, I too had to try it out. Seems like a well made tool, had a ton of 
extra blades at the harbor freight store, and I especially like the hook and loop sand paper. 
anyway thanks again for the help.


----------



## johnzo

I bought the HF multitool for $29. Plus accessories! I used it to cut the bottoms of door molding in order to provide clearance for a ceramic floor tile job. Worked the NUTS! The tool went thru 4 pairs of door moldings in minutes. Cut like butter! Have a buddy who bought the Fein and says he's sorry - now that the HF tool is out. At 29 bucks your'e crazy if you don't buy this tool!
John Z


----------



## Howie

Roger: I have this tool and although I don't use it every day it has worked fine. It goes along with the HF trim router I bought for a throwaway, just can't seem to kill the darn thing. I've gotten way more than I expected from both.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Howie, I have exactly the same 2 tools. I bought the trim router way back when for $19.95 and I don't list it in my router collection, but I have used it again and again for little jobs where I did not want to "mess around" with one of the "big boys". It has performed well as and when I needed it, and done any job I would have had to use a far more expensive trim router. Probably not for the heavy user, but a great tool for "when you need one" guys.
The occasional visit to HF to browse is something on my list, after all, "Life is like a box of Chocolates"


----------



## sarena

good


----------



## b2rtch

I also have this tool that my wife bought for me for $19.99 on sale about three years ago.
I have used it and abused it and it is wonderful. 
It works great. I buy the sanding pads at KLINGSPOR (they made them specially for me for a very good price) and the other accessories at Amazon for less money.


----------

